# 3rd cutting orchard/brome hay



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It's the first part of August and this picture is 3rd cutting orchard/brome. About a month and a half early. Also some of the trees are starting to change colors. Weird year.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

You are lucky. First cut came early ... looked like we would get 4 cuts this year. Now with no rain since the second cut we will be lucky to get three. Generally we get some moisture in Sept the spurts that last cut. Yes it has been a wierd year.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Must be the impending election...lol


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

3x3x8's?
750 lbs each?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes 3x3x8s Around 800 lbs


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I put an ad for this hay on craigslist for $150 a bale this morning and my phone blew up with calls. I had 49 bales and it's all gone. If you have hay that looks like this in large square bales like this haul them to Colorado.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Weird year all right. 
We will be cutting our 4th cut here soon if we get another shower. 
(bermuda)


----------

